# modprobe ip_masq_ftp schlägt fehlt



## hanswurst (2. Januar 2003)

ich bin dabei einen router zu bauen, der unser Heimnetzwerk ins Internet bringen soll! MIr wurde gesagt, dass ich dazu Masquerading benutzen sollte! Das habe ich dann auch gleich probiert, jedoch schlägt die modprobe ip_masq_ftp fehl! 

Muss ich die überhaupt haben um NAT zu benutzen oder muss da modprobe iptable_nat her?!

In den Hilfen stand irgendwas von Kernel kompilieren usw....da ich aber ein absoluter Neuling im Bereich Linux bin, weiß ich natürlich nicht wie das geht!

Also wenn einer ne Lösung weiß postet die BITTE! Achso ich benutzte Suse Linux 7.2 !


----------



## melmager (4. Januar 2003)

erstmal das gute zuerst :

bei suse muss kein kernel kompiliert werden der kann das 


ansonsten wird bei suse 7.x alles über
die datei /etc/rc.config gesteuert

entweder du geht mit vi rein und editiert die oder es geht auch über yast systemdatei editieren (oder ähnlich) 

dort gibt es eine zeile mit masquering die auf on stellen 
hast du ner copierte verion? wenn nein steht das sehr gut im handbuch drin


----------

